# The Jamunapari Goat



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this goat breed from India? These goats are so awesome and are beautiful. The Jamunapari Goat has a very different looking face structure and their ears are so huge and very very long. This is a breed that I would love to know more about and see if there are any breeders here in the US. This is a breed that i also want to showcase if there are any in the US at the National Goat Expo in 2012. 

I will try to get a pic if I can from a friends profile on facebook if she minds and get it posted on here. They are so cool. 

Let me know if anyone knows about this breed or knows of any breeders. I do know that they are used for dairy and meat, any and all information about them would be great!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...never heard of them...but was curious and googled for pics...such an interesting looking breed! Their ears are amazing!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

very interesting! someone had posted photos of one a while back but I don't remember the thread title.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah they are very interesting and I would love to know more and have them at the NGE for sure. If any of you hear of any breeders or anything please let me know. I am wanting to look into it a bit more. Thanks to both of you for posting. I will try to get some pics posted on here if I can figure out how to attach them. LOL. haven't done that before.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought I saw a pic of a goat like this, but it was in Saudi Arabia, I think. Anyway, that one had it's ears cut off about half way! 

I think the ears are amazing! lol


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Like this one?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW! :shocked: Look at those cool ears!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hey anyone know if there is any way to get some of that bloodline in the united states? that would be awesome to see crosses of those with the common breeds.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Their ears are HUGE! :shocked: And I thought a Nubain had big ears! :laugh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oooohh! i wonder what a cross of those and a nubian would look like? the longer ears or the nubian shorter ears? maybe it would look nubian with longer ears and a more rounded nose? OOOOHH! what about an oberhasli cross with those? that beautiful red color with the round nose and long ears?! oh wouldnt that be ADORABLE!!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I like airplane ears, but i gotta admit, those ears are pretty awesome. I actually quite like the looks of the ones with the less extreme faces. They would look right flash hitched to a cart!

There are links to a number of pictures of them here: http://erode.olx.in/attractive-jamunapa ... -185601551

some of these don't even look real, their ears are so huge! i wonder if they ever step on them? http://jawad-goldenherdsshaperds.blogsp ... le-in.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder if they ever step on these :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THOSE EARS


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I love those giraffe markings, how pretty!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They really look like they are breeding for ears. Cool looking, but the udders look like they aren't very productive and won't hold up. And they are too scrawny for meat too. I expect they use them for dairy, but our dairy goats look a lot more like they will produce milk.

Jan


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it me or do the goats look really tall? That first pic is the one I mean.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think they are very tall. I agree those udders are ridiculous. Maybe they think if they get them to flap they'll fly :laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know...some of those are kinda ugly, the one with the faces that look like they smashed into a wall....but those ears! I bet if I had one here people would wonder what two animals I crossed to get that!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! The ears are so long and the face looks deformed on these animals. I wonder if this has been a result of some purposeful breeding to get exaggerated features like these. There are also quite a few Boers in India too that look just like our American Boers. Goat meat is a big thing in India like beef is here.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

packhillboers said:


> Oh wow! The ears are so long and the face looks deformed on these animals. I wonder if this has been a result of some purposeful breeding to get exaggerated features like these. There are also quite a few Boers in India too that look just like our American Boers. Goat meat is a big thing in India like beef is here.


They breed for what some web sites call "punch face". It's considered beautiful. It is definitely the result of intentional breeding for the features. Some of the sites list how many teeth the goats have, and quite a few with the extreme punch face have no teeth.

From the research I have been doing the goats I like are considered very poor quality. lol. From what I can tell they want them to be built with longer hind legs and a punch face. I like the ones with a level topline, not a downhill one and with a roman nose but NOT a punch face.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't like it when people breed an animal to a deformed level with a mouth that has a hard time eating. I doubt these animals could ever survive easily without a lot of human help. Sometimes breeding an animal to purposeful characteristics isnt always bad unless it makes the animal have a difficult time living comfortably. We do this here in the Us with dogs and horses too.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this the Elephant Man of goats??? :?


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information. I would really like to find some here in the US. I think the cross with the Nubian and Jamunapari would be an amazing cross. I love Obes, but the obe boer cross wasn't a good one, but maybe with this breed they would be ok. I just experimented with my obes last year and bred one boer and one Nigerian and the Minis are great and the boer cross wasn't good, I sold the bucklings to market and they didnt' grow or gain well.

The Jamuapari Goats I think would cross well with Boers, Nubians, and Alpines. I love the ears.

If we could find a way to get some in the US or if there are any I would love to have this breed on showcase at the NGE. If anyone knows of breeders here please let me know. If there is a way to get semen here from overseas that might be a good way toget some of the genetics. 

I love the height of these goats, dont' care for the udders, but i think bred to good uddered does over a few generations we could fix some of the udder problems. I really like some of the head and faces of these goats but some of them are really wierd. 

I think the color patterns are also very amazing adn would love to get some of that color into my meat goats. I would breed some Boers to them that are low percentage boers to help with some height and color and everything. I don't know just thoughts.LOL

Thanks again for the info. I hope to get more information as time goes on and see what we can get by the time the NGE happens. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It was fun to look up these goats on line even though they do look ill bred.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

This is one of the ancestors of the modern Nubian goat we have here in the USA. Several breeds from India, Africa and the Middle East were collected from ships in the Port of London in the 1800's and early 1900's. The Jamunapari goat is one of the main breeds used (British Empire, India connection).

I think that the Goat History group (that or a similar name) on yahoo has a file with part of a British Goat Society yearbook from the early 20th century, with history of the Nubian and pictures of some of the original breeding stock. All sorts of odd-looking critters from different sources went into it. This was the breed most commonly available. Bred to the European goats (British and Swiss breeds) they came up with the Anglo-Nubian breed. When brought to the USA, the name changed to just "Nubian." 

It is incredible how fast careful selective breeding can change an animal's looks! Well, consider all the dog breeds that have been created in the past 200 years! And how much some of those breeds have changed in the past fifty years.  

MAYBE if you selected certain lines of Nubians, you could breed back to a similar looking goat in about, oh, 30 years?  

Miz Chris


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for sharing information on these goats and what you think about them. I think they are an interesting breed and think those ears are great. I am a sucker for the pendulous ears. LOL. 

If anyone else has any more information please post and let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys!! I know this is an OLD thread, BUT, I have some information. Actually a lot
I found a man that is going to try and send me some semen and I have some other people wanting to get some also!! 
Look on my thread about them, I think it's called "this might be a stupid questions BUT" the last two pages have more information if you are still interested !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cool! I do love this breed. I don't agree with breeding a goat for something unnatural (too much of a punched in face) but I REALLY like the ones that have the long ears and roman noses, without losing the ability of their bottom jaw, haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Very cool! I do love this breed. I don't agree with breeding a goat for something unnatural (too much of a punched in face) but I REALLY like the ones that have the long ears and roman noses, without losing the ability of their bottom jaw, haha


Haha, I am not so sure that the one with the crazy jaw is jamunapari though..?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Haha, I am not so sure that the one with the crazy jaw is jamunapari though..?


Oh, whoops. Sorry :laugh: Well the same rule applies for every breed, really. Take huskies, for example. I am close friends with my neighbors who breed sled huskies. There is a huge difference between the working breed and the show breed (although they try to breed for the best of both worlds). The working breed is wiry with giant ears and come in a rainbow of colors. The show breed is lovingly referred to as "fluffy stuffies", hehe


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Oh, whoops. Sorry :laugh: Well the same rule applies for every breed, really. Take huskies, for example. I am close friends with my neighbors who breed sled huskies. There is a huge difference between the working breed and the show breed (although they try to breed for the best of both worlds). The working breed is wiry with giant ears and come in a rainbow of colors. The show breed is lovingly referred to as "fluffy stuffies", hehe


Haha fluffy stuffies!! 
I agree. 
I just want to breed for them all around. I want to breed to eventually get that breed. I think it would be amazing.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The problem with cross breeding them with Nubians or whatever American goats to try to correct things that to our standards are faults would take several generations and you would end up with animals with very little jamunapari %. The punched face is the result of breeding for the extreme Roman nose. Its not uncommon in the Nubians with big roman noses. The udders are horrible, pretty much they are all bologna teats attached to a small udder.

Up grading the jamunapari would be a long term, several generation project. For that process, you would want to breed to the bucks that they consider poor quality, since they seem to prefer what we consider disqualifications!


----------

